# Spaghetti Squash



## sara (Aug 18, 2009)

Having plain cooked spaghetti squash in every meal too much? is too much spaghetti squash can be bad for you? Just wondering.. tastes soo good that makes me wonder and paranoid


----------



## Marat (Aug 18, 2009)

First of all, spaghetti squash is definitely delicious.

Secondly, in what sense do you mean 'bad for you'?

Assuming that you are asking in relation to weight maintenance,  'too much' is only relevant to how the rest of your diet looks. 

If you are tracking your calories, then determining how much is 'too much' should be self evident. Do you track?

However, it is tough to comment if you are not tracking. I suppose that if you feel that you are gaining weight or losing weight or whatever is the opposite of what your current goal is, then you may need to cut back on/ keep piling up the spaghetti squash.


----------



## sara (Aug 18, 2009)

I try to add veggies to at least 3 of my meals.. and I want to include the spaghetti squash instead of other veggies.. 

as far as being bad choice, you just dont hear alot about spaghetti squash as good source of veggies
My diet is good, and I am counting my calories..


----------



## Marat (Aug 18, 2009)

It would be tough to name every good source. Additionally, there seems to be a tendency in popular culture to make dieting etc as unbearable as possible. Therefore, the 'if it taste good, I shouldn't eat it' type mantra begins to pop up.

If it fits in your 'caloric budget', then you should be fine eating it as often as you like.


----------



## sara (Aug 19, 2009)

Ok, my new veggie source will be spaghetti squash from now on ..


----------



## Perdido (Aug 20, 2009)

Haven't had spaghetti squash in ages. Now I'm on a mission to find some!


----------



## sara (Aug 20, 2009)

They are good with eggwhites in the morning


----------



## est doll (Aug 20, 2009)

what's spaghetti squash and where do you buy it?


----------



## Marat (Aug 20, 2009)

It's just another variety of a winter squash. Ask the produce people at your grocery store.

Spaghetti squash - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Perdido (Aug 20, 2009)

I used to grow it. Even I couldn't kill the vines and used to pick & eat it all summer long.



sara said:


> They are good with eggwhites in the morning



I'll try that. Thanks!


----------



## Hoglander (Aug 20, 2009)

I for one hate most winter squash(hard shell squash). However, I think when you get a craving for something, that is considered good for you, you should load up on it. 

The only winter squash I'll eat is butternut.


----------



## Merkaba (Aug 21, 2009)

never had it.  I'm growing butternut in my garden right now Hog.  I've never had it before though.  I don't know why I grew it actually.  I will try this spaghetti though


----------

